# HDMI video/audio lost on Vista Home Premium / NVIDIA 8600GS



## Roger_D_2008 (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi,
I have a Medion Akoya Blu Ray DVD HD PC MD8828 (see "http://www.medion.de/md8828/uk/flash.html").

I have the video/audio connected via HDMI only to a Denon 3808 receiver and then on to the TV.

It all works ok provided the Denon is powered on and set to the PC HDMI input first. Video and audio work as expected.

The issue is that if the receiver is not powered on when the PC is powered up or if the Denon is swapped to another HDMI input and back again, the PC looses the HDMI link and will not re-display.
A re-boot does not help.
I have to connect a VGA second screen (VGA direct to TV), set the Denon to the appropriate PC HDMI input, on the PC jump into the NVidia utility (current drivers for the OEM NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GS) find the 'Denon AVR' entry and re-assign as the output device.
Then the HDMI will fire up again.

How do I force Vista / NVidia to keep re-polling the HDMI connection so that when it is re-connected, all is happy.

P.S. the Denon quite happily re-syncs with other HDMI devices when it is swapped between them. The TV also keeps its HDMI sync to the Denon all the time. So it is just a Vista / NVidia issue.

Thanks in advance.


----------

